# Help with roaches in apartment



## sro3566 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi! Hoping someone here has some advice. I live in NYC and am struggling to get rid of roaches. My landlord and the exterminator have done nothing so I took it upon myself to get Gentrol disks and the spray along with both Advion and Invict Gold bait. I’ve also been caulking and sealing every crack I can find and started using Home Defense spray. I’m STILL seeing roaches. If anything, I think I’m seeing more and I’m at the end of my rope. I’m seeing multiple a week. It was just very small nymphs so I thought maybe the Gentrol was working but tonight I found a huge roach that seemed to appear out of nowhere. Now I’m concerned there’s an infestation I just haven’t found despite inspecting my apartment every night for the past few months. 

I keep a very clean apartment and with all I’m doing I can’t figure out why I can’t get rid of them. Please, can anyone help? I ordered my products from amazon and am now wondering if I got bad/fake product because the roaches keep coming. I’m losing sleep and my mind, any advice here?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The apartments around you may be infested.

The landlord is responsible for vermin. You can get Public Health involved but I'd ask for anonymity.

Have you asked other neighbors? Look around your neighborhood, too.
It takes time to kill them off. Don't overuse the insecticides.

I like to use the simple Roach motels to see how many are there.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Definitely get the landlord involved....in writing. You can apply Borax behind refrigerator and in the back of cabinets. It is not harmful to you or pets, but roaches can't stand it and, although not be killed by it, will move to the next food source.....your neighbor. Keep your food closed up tight.


----------



## schreibdave (Jun 12, 2016)

I grew up in a NYC apartment. Left for college at 18 and never went back. I am 52 now and whenever I see something small and dark move in my peripheral vision I immediately react as if it's a roach. I feel your pain. There is probably only so much you can do if your neighbors aren't doing their part. Good Luck.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

It's been my experience down here that roaches get in my house two ways, up the sink or tub drains just like in that TV ad, or through ceiling penetrations such as bathroom fans and light fixtures.

For the first I either make sure drains are plugged when not in use, or I put screens in them. For the second I like spray foam, best applied from the attic but can be done from below as well.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

sro3566 said:


> Hi! Hoping someone here has some advice. I live in NYC and am struggling to get rid of roaches. My landlord and the exterminator have done nothing so I took it upon myself to get Gentrol disks and the spray along with both Advion and Invict Gold bait. I’ve also been caulking and sealing every crack I can find and started using Home Defense spray. I’m STILL seeing roaches. If anything, I think I’m seeing more and I’m at the end of my rope. I’m seeing multiple a week. It was just very small nymphs so I thought maybe the Gentrol was working but tonight I found a huge roach that seemed to appear out of nowhere. Now I’m concerned there’s an infestation I just haven’t found despite inspecting my apartment every night for the past few months.
> 
> I keep a very clean apartment and with all I’m doing I can’t figure out why I can’t get rid of them. Please, can anyone help? I ordered my products from amazon and am now wondering if I got bad/fake product because the roaches keep coming. I’m losing sleep and my mind, any advice here?


You have made a good start!

But, get growth inhibitor. What hadda' do out here in the land of La La. (Expletives) shorted out my high-end dishwasher. But got back at 'em. Best part is, the growth inhibitor works for fleas, too, and I have too damn many cats.

Keep us apprized! :vs_cool:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> You have made a good start!
> 
> But, get growth inhibitor. What hadda' do out here in the land of La La. (Expletives) shorted out my high-end dishwasher. But got back at 'em. Best part is, the growth inhibitor works for fleas, too, and I have too damn many cats.
> 
> Keep us apprized! :vs_cool:


The Gentrol the OP mentioned is an IGR.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

KEEP SPRAYING.

Don't let those expletives get you.

Be warned that if the roaches have been around, they might leave excrement, in various places.

Keep us apprized!


----------

